# Deep Throat: Amanda Seyfried als Linda Lovelace?



## Mandalorianer (2 Nov. 2011)

*Deep Throat: Amanda Seyfried als Linda Lovelace?​*
Lang ist es her, da sollte Lindsay Lohan noch die 1970er
Pornodarstellerin Linda Lovelace spielen, nun steht Amanda Seyfried hoch im Kurs 
für das kommende Biopic über die Darstellerin aus dem Porno Deep Throat. :thumbup:​

Die Pornodarstellerin und Frauenrechtsaktivistin Linda Lovelace hatte ein erlebnisreiches Leben. Das Drehbuch zum Film über Lovelace, basiert auf der Biographie von Eric Danville, die 2001 erschien, ein Jahr bevor Lovelace verstarb. Rob Epstein und Jeffrey Friedman werden die Regie übernehmen, W. Merritt Johnson und Andy Bellin haben das Skript verfasst.

Für das Biopic „Lovelace“ verhandelt nun Amanda Seyfried („In Time“, „Mama Mia“) um die Hauptrolle. Die Rolle des Ehemannes Chuck Traynor steht mit Peter Sarsgaard („An Education“) bereits fest. Das Biopic steht in Konkurrenz mit einem weiteren Film zum Thema aus dem Hause Muse. In „Inferno: A Linda Lovelace Story“ spielen Malin Akerman („Watchmen“) und Matt Dillon die Hauptrollen.

Die Darstellerin Linda Lovelace wurde durch die Billigproduktion des Pornofilms „Deep Throat“ aus dem Jahre 1972 weltberühmt. Danach wechselte sie ihre Ansichten und debattierte vor allem in Talkshows als Frauenrechtlerin.

Seyfried, die ihre Karriere in den Serien „Veronica Mars“ und „Big Love“ begann,
ist demnächst in dem Sci-Fi-Thriller „In Time“ in den deutschen Kinos zu sehen.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Franky70 (4 Nov. 2011)

Aha, erst blasen, dann moralisieren...
Interessante Karriere war das...


----------

